# Blaser HT build Thread



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well,

After successfully building my RL-P18 LLT subs, I got a big sound in my small 2000 cu ft room. I am now willing to upgrade my viewing experience as well.

I have chosen the route of front projection via a white screen. To do this I will have to build a false wall to hide the LLTs and bring the screen in front of them.

I also want to add some room treatment to have a more articulate sound as I am feeling some harshness around 1-2 KHz.

This thread will seriously begin in next post and hopefully with more details on my build plan as well as photos.

This should be tonight or so.... I think this will be lots of fun :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*The Basics:*

My room is 5 m*3.8m*2.7m (16.4 ft*12.5ft*8.85ft) That is about 1800 cuft. Listening position is about 2 ft from the backwall (Bryan might not agree with that:whistling and watching is along the room axial dimension. Room has brickwalls and a carpeted wood floor.

My subs are around 650 L each (22 cu ft) and are located along the Front wall. Being about 1 m (3ft+) high it is not appropriate to place a screen on the wall behind them. and thus I chose the more elegante route of a false wall to have the height of the screen I want, speakers close to screen and above all a nice looking theater.

One thing important to note is that my subs are about 70 cm wide, and the false wall will be around 80-90 cm from the room front wall.

This reduces the viewing distance to be around 3.4 m (11.15 ft).

Here are some photos: (the TV and rack will be removed upon starting building the false wall)


*Projector and screen*

I had a deal with Epson Egypt to have the new EMP-TW2000 for 3480 USD. That is an excellent deal as the Mits for ex are sold way more expensive here (HC 6000 is 6000+ USD). This is a 1080p projector and is sold in the US as the Powerlite Cinema 1080 UB for about 4000 USD (but it has an extra buld and a stand are added to the package). As statde It has 50K CR with Iris.

Regarding the screen I chose the Carada Ctriterion 102" BW screen. This makes about 36.8 angle degrees.
Although I am not an expert and this will be my first FP system, I will post a review of them (as best as I can) exclusively to HTS when they are available:T

In the photos you can see the front stage, a sub and rear of my CRT (where the false wall will be built) as well as the couch and rear speakers between which the projector will be located. To do that I will have to install a DVD rack/bookshelf just below the speakers and just above the couch. The projector will be above the rack. Expected dimensions is roughly 2 ft tall and 4 ft wide.

My next post will address construction details and acoustics...so hold on!!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*False wall:*

Right in front of the subs will be built the false wall to support the 102" screen. I will just do something simple like everybody. There will be a wood frame for the screen and for the fabric around. I will use a black tissue that it is quite porus as a fabric. This will indeed hide the subs and the (ugly) window a/c.

I will have to build a (screen) wide equipment rack to house the center and equipments. It be place right below and in front of the screen.

Regarding the fronts, wife believe seeing them is better than hiding them (she likes their look). I believe the contrary but hiding them behind the fabric requires additional wood work so that the frame will have a Z shape to house the fronts.

I have not decided if I should follow the wife or not, but it seems quite easier that way and it will also allow me to move the speakers (will I need to do it??...I think not).
I am not sure how wide and thick should the wood frame be I was thinking 4" * 1" polywood.

*New DVD rack used as a projector stand:*

The DVDs I used to store above the subs will have to find somewhere else and so I thought of building a wide rack (something very simple like a bookshelf) and so it will also bear the projector. Through distance should be around 12'.

*Room Colours:*

You can see the colours in the photos. The sidewall are yellow and ceiling is white. With a 102" screen I don't know if the PQ will be affected by the white ceiling ...I was thinking of changing the colour to brown...but I might wait to see if I really need to do that.

*Acoustics:*

With my CRT the fronts were quite far from the side wall (3 ft+), and while my room is not treated the sound was not overly bright or so. I moved the fronts back against to the subs and closer to the sidewall (1.2 ft) to similate the sound as if the screen was there and I noted some unclarity in the sound and propably some harshness in the 1-2kHz range. this specially shows up when I listen to loud music (and I do that often).

I guess that this is due mainly to early reflections from the sidewall and propable the subs as well.
I have also visited a showroom with calibrated acoustics (as I was told) and it seems much more dead and quite (I liked that).

I do not want my HT to be perfect but at least I need to have a decent sound.

I have read quite a lot about that and it seems that I need to treat at least the subwoofers side (that is just behind the screen) as well as the early reflection points (I guess will be 2 feet * 4 feet after the subs)

Here is a picture of a material that is available here and that I used in the insulation of the subs (see photo). While I don't know the name in English I describe it as a spongy material (it really feels like a sponge to the touch)... and I believe it is an absorbtion material.

I am planing to use 2" think for the sidewalls and 1" thick for the subs.

Here are some questions:

- While there was never an agreement between the big names of this industry on whether the front wall (behind the subs) should be insulated or not, I do not know if it should be insulated.

- Should I add some insulation on the rear wall (below the upcoming rack/bookshelf)?

- should I add add some insulation somewhere els along the sidewalls below the wall carpets? (see photos)

Suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

Can't wait! :jump:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Bring it on. Let's get the rest of the room up to the sub's level.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep... looking forward to your progress reports. :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Ilkka, Bryan and Sonnie,

Thank you for these words of encouragement :bigsmile:....I am now editing my posts.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Even my 1.2 year old daughter can't wait for a big screen:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

blaser said:


> *Room Colours:*
> 
> You can see the colours in the photos. The sidewall are yellow and ceiling is white. With a 102" screen I don't know if the PQ will be affected by the white ceiling ...I was thinking of changing the colour to brown...but I might wait to see if I really need to do that.


Ideally the ceiling and walls should be a darker colour..and yes, the white ceiling will reflect light from the projector..


blaser said:


> While there was never an agreement between the big names of this industry on whether the front wall (behind the subs) should be insulated or not, I do not know if it should be insulated.


If you're building a screenwall, then it's best to cover the front wall behind it with at least 1" thick insulation..If not the whole wall, then at least behind the screen



blaser said:


> - Should I add some insulation on the rear wall (below the upcoming rack/bookshelf)?


Wouldn't hurt..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If that's going to be approx the final setup, then you'll need some absorbtion directly beside the speakers for reflections and also on the face of the sub as it's acting like a wall in terms of SBIR and muddying things up.

Bryan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Can anybody recognize the insulation material above? What thickness to use?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

There is another thing I would like to ask about: that's the HDMI cable.
When I bought my Samsung 870 (720p DVD player), it came with 3ft free HDMI cable. Supposing I place the DVD near the projector, will any cable work with the 1.3 version of the projector? Or does it need a special 1.3 cable?

Thank you!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I really don't know why...but when I imagine the screen dimensions, I feel I need something bigger than 102" (viewing distance is about 11.15 ft). I am leening more towards a 106" screen, but the viewing angle might exceed 40 degrees:coocoo:...This is making me wait before I order the screen, really can't decide:wits-end:

From the other side, the fronts will have to go even closer to the walls, and as I have no experience with room treatment, I also do not know if the sound can be OK with absorbtion:whew:


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

I wouldn't go ANY larger than 102". There's only one thing that can ruin up the 'big screen' experience - too large screen! :gah:

Especially when you are coming from a 28" 4:3 TV...


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Many people say that in the first month or so, the big picture is amazing, but most of them wish they had a bigger one shortly after. 
Ihave reconsidered my room width and I see a 106" would be only about 2" wider and it fits quite well, and it would have a more imposing appearance.

Anyway, I could still zoom back to 60" if I wanted with a 106 screen :cunning:.

I also carefully rechecked for the viewing angle and I obtained about 38 degrees...It is still not that far from THX.


----------



## Ilkka (Jun 8, 2006)

blaser said:


> Anyway, I could still zoom back to 60" if I wanted with a 106 screen :cunning:.


Umm, you can't really do it so easily. You don't want to be looking at that white area outside the active image.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Well...With the lights out and 102" the white area won't be too much noticeable then:R
Just concentrate on the movie man:bigsmile:

No really, according to what I have read, many regret not to have bought the biggest screen they could fit in the room regardless of viewing distance! Prof where are you??


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Prof. said:


> If you're building a screenwall, then it's best to cover the front wall behind it with at least 1" thick insulation..If not the whole wall, then at least behind the screen


Actually since the screen is reflective,my guess was quite the opposite. I thought I should insulate all but behind the screen...Am Imissing something?:scratch:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

I have a 100" screen and I'm sitting at 13ft from it and that's plenty, I would not go any bigger than 102 at that distance!

When you sit to close to the screen its like sitting in the front row of a Tennis game:rolleyesno:

:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

OK Rodny!

But I believe many other will post things like a more envelopping and cinematic experience, and that they wished their projector could have a larger zooming option for a bigger screen... Let's just wait for them.
BTW, 106 diag at 11.15' is only 1.45 times the screen width and not that far from 1.5. And If I just go back a bit less than one feet, it gets me over 1.5 screen width

I am still waiting for Prof and others to shime in:sad:


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I sit around 14' back and we have a 106" screen. Many people go as large as they can at first for that initial wow factor, but find out backing the screen size off some gives a brighter, sharper image but still doesn't take away from the movie theater 'big screen' feeling.

For my room setup and tastes I wouldn't want anything smaller than 100" and no larger than the 106" that I have up currently. If I had to go smaller than that I most likely would have gone with the Mits 73" HDTV at that point. That's my personal preference though. 

There is a formula for screen size to seating distance, but I find a lot of people don't follow that to a T and it ends up being what your personal tastes are, but I do agree with not going too big. Nobody likes sitting in the front row at the movies.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

I have 115" screen, and my seating area is about 11'......

Minty.

Only 1 person ever said that it was too big (nope, not going there)... 
She also has a bad eye, so she's really looking at it with 1 eye, so I guess it would be a bit tougher to see the whole screen.

Everyone else that has seen it, just loves it...my brother and nephew sure loved watching the Patriots(in HD) on it the other night, and are coming over again this Sunday to watch them again.

I would think 106 would be fine.

Have Fun Ahmed,

m


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you...I've had satellite server problems:hissyfit:

If you have too large a screen, or you sit too close with a 16:9 AR screen, you will find that your eyes are constantly moving up a down and from side to side, to take in the whole image which becomes very tiring..

Given your situation, I would think that a 106" screen would be suitable , but certainly not any bigger..
I can go wider and sit closer to my screen because I use a 2.37:1 AR Scope screen..

The reflective qualities of the screen material has no bearing on the acoustic treatment that's required.
Placing acoustic material on the front wall (preferably right across the wall) will help to absorb back reflections and standing waves behind the screen and speakers, when using a screenwall..


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

blaser said:


> There is another thing I would like to ask about: that's the HDMI cable.
> When I bought my Samsung 870 (720p DVD player), it came with 3ft free HDMI cable. Supposing I place the DVD near the projector, will any cable work with the 1.3 version of the projector? Or does it need a special 1.3 cable?
> 
> Thank you!


The Samsung 870 is not 1.3 capable so any regular HDMI cable will work with your projector.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Just remember that when designing and laying out a room, seating position is established first. Everything else revolves around that. Closer seating allows a smaller screen to give the same enveloping experience - and also allows better, smoother bottom end response and better surround stage. 

Once seating is established, then we can look at proper screen size, where that pushes the speaker locations, and what kind of PJ it will take to fill that screen in terms of both image size and brightness. It all needs to be considered together or you'll constantly be fighting one thing or another.

Bryan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

THANK YOU GUYS!

I should order projector and screen within 2 days:yay:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

TW 2000 + 106" screen ordered today. Should receive them within one week:daydream:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing the final setup..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Prof., Indeed I have been informed by Epson that the projector will not be availably till next month:sob:. This is very sad :sad:...I wanted to see at least the last football games of the african football cup of nations.

Nevertheless Carada informed they are building my screen and it should ship next week.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Did you know that the recommended 36deg angle view is recommended for the very last seat in THX certified Cinemas? And obviously closer seats to the screen will have more that 36 deg angle view?:rubeyes:

with 38 angle, I am not that far from the last seat! And with 1080p material I should be OK.

I am also thinking about upgrading to HD DVD or Blue ray (or both). What's the cheepest way to do so and still have a decent PQ?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

1080p source upgrading ...Any advice?:waiting:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Oppo 981

Very nice, easily modified for even better performance, very inexpensive.

Bryan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Bryan,

My screen has shipped yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello!

I have received the screen. WOW it is huge!!! Very well built. Made a small simulation of what it may look like (without assemby) and I was blown away by this beauty.The criterion frames are excellent...I am very happy and 106" does not look to be bigger than necessary (although I did not see anything yet on it).

Unfortunately, Epson advised me that the projector will not be available before mid-March, but they gently agreed that I borrow from them a lower projector (propably a data one) to at least watch my movies at a small sized picture (60" propably) in order to keep me patient.

I should start building the faux wall beginning of next week. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I discussed with wife about painting the (white) roof into something dark, but Wife would like to have it carpeted.

Anything bad with carpeting the roof?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I wouldn't even consider it. You already have a large area rug that is high frequency only absorbtion. Now you're considering adding a ton more high frequency only absorbtion - and in the same height dimension that already has a lot. 

You need to deal with the other dimensions of the room, hit the places that are going to cause issues in terms of reflections, bass buildup, etc. - and it needs to be done with much more broadband treatment. 

Paint it - forgiveness is easier to ask for than permission :innocent:

Bryan


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

blaser said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have received the screen. WOW it is huge!!! Very well built. Made a small simulation of what it may look like (without assemby) and I was blown away by this beauty.The criterion frames are excellent...I am very happy and 106" does not look to be bigger than necessary (although I did not see anything yet on it).


Sounds like a nice screen Ahmed..Hope to see some pics soon..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

:raped:


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
:yes:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Looks brilliant with the coloured downlights..:T
That message is the same one I see on my screen..:scratch: :yes: :bigsmile:


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Nice!!

More pics!!!addle:

:bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Wait for it...I will post detailed construction steps and photos. The a.m photo is just to inform you I finished yesterday but it was very late:yay:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

OK...Here is how it started.

I had to remove the TV and rack, and start with sealing the front window from light (with aluminium foils and from air to avoid dust.

I made the design and styling myself but for the installation, not being the best in woodworking I got the help of an architect and his working team.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

The design was carefully chosen due to restriction I had like white ceiling, LLTs... For the shape I chose as you will see in the pictures a faux wall that is about a huge "n" shape to house the screen. This allowed me to hide the fronts in front of the subs and to insert lighting above the screen.

But more importantly, the housing of the screen about 50 cm inside stops light to escape anywhere near the screen and thus maintaining good aspect ratio. Indeed only the farthest half of my room is lit by the screen and nowhere near the screen.

And above all, it is beautiful at least to my eyes and the wife's:bigsmile:

Ok...let's see some photos taken during construction


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

We used staples to fix cloth to the wood frames and it worked great. 
More photos


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Cloth was the duty of the wife. I gave her an equation that she solved very well. I asked her to buy the blackest cloth she could find with 2 restrictions:
- It should be porous enough to pass HF very well
- It should not be too porous to block light.

More pics


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I put 2" thick open cell foam on the subs facing side, as well as 4" OCF on the side of the speakers to minimize early reflection.

eh..... photos again


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

More


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Finished product


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I will now post some screen shots but be warned I am using a 2 year old Epson S4 VGA data projector (yes it is onbly 800*600) and very poor CR 500:1.

I will post a review of it later on as well as the *EXCELLENT* Carada 106" BW criterion screen.

For now just get the same picture from 0 deg and from about 160 deg...That will give you an idea about the angle of view:raped:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Now some movies and SD TV (looks great with this very poor projector)...just can't imagine what it will look like with my UB when it come next month!

The camera do not so jusctice to the pictures!! I just shoot with Auto setting and the exposure, aperture... are not the best for sure!!

NB: Yesterday Egypt won the football semi-final match in the African Football nation's cup, and the Final will be Sunday:T


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

:clap: Nice job :clap:

Now, I want one :hissyfit::hissyfit::hissyfit:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

What do you think?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:

Excellent job Ahmed!!! :T:T

mech


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Looks sweet. I fyou really want to be blown away, get a BluRay player befoer your projector arrives. The first thing you see on the new PJ should be HD. You'll never want to watch a DVD again!


----------



## Bradley (Aug 2, 2007)

blaser said:


> What do you think?


Looks great! Congratulations on going front projection! Once you go FP, you never go back. 

I haven't really been "tuned in" to this thread but I think you have made wise choices so far. I'm glad to see you went with as large of a screen as would reasonably fit. To me there's almost no such thing as *too big*. I don't mind sitting close.  My screen is 110" diagonal (8 feet wide, 4.5 feet tall) and I think my front row is only about 11 or 12 feet from the screen, depending on where you measure to. I kinda like it that way.

Bradley


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Randy,

This is propably also the same reason why I am not buying an HD player soon :bigsmile:

Bradley, I am 10.5 ft from 106" and it is just right for me. The screen seemed too big in the beginning, but when tha monster faux wall was built, it housed the screen and made it look "Tiny":bigsmile:

Yes, the size is perfect, and vieing angle is about 40 deg...and that is a very amazing experience. I would have regreted if I went smaller, and that is with a VGA projector for now!!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys,

I am watching the 106" screen for everything even the new. I am never tired of it, I can't watch TV again. anything wrong or bad with it? :coocoo:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 2, 2007)

blaser said:


> Bradley, I am 10.5 ft from 106" and it is just right for me. The screen seemed too big in the beginning, but when tha monster faux wall was built, it housed the screen and made it look "Tiny":bigsmile:


I have a somewhat similar problem with people telling me my screen looks "small" now that my two subs have been situated on either side of it! :mooooh:

Oh, and you're definitely going to need a HD DVD and/or Blu Ray player when your 1080p projector arrives!  I have both.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Brad,

I wouldn't call it a problem, but things are just relative. Indeed it is an advantage to have a huge screen that appears small, because once you're in the action it isn't small anymore!

What is now a cheep Blue Ray or HD DVD player? A combo maybe? or which way to go?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 2, 2007)

blaser said:


> I wouldn't call it a problem, but things are just relative. Indeed it is an advantage to have a huge screen that appears small, because once you're in the action it isn't small anymore!


Absolutely... it's a great "problem" to have! 



blaser said:


> What is now a cheep Blue Ray or HD DVD player? A combo maybe? or which way to go?


HD DVD players are cheapest, starting around $130 in the U.S., but the future of HD DVD is hanging in the balance right now with the format war declared "over" by many. Combo players are considered overpriced. I see BD (Blu Ray Disc) players on sale for near $300 but one thing to keep in mind they are region coded. I don't think there's such thing as a region free BD player yet. I picked up a used Playstation 3 to watch BD movies on since it's fast and highly upgradable via firmware.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

So even Playstation 3 is not region free? Anyway, I think the movies I would buy would come from the US as well because Full HD is still not available here.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,

I would like to DIY a masking system for 2.35:1 movies. Does anybody have something similar? Any links? 

Thank you!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

My Projector has shipped from the UK. I think it should be here within 10 days :yay:
I will post a review when received.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Schweeeet!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I just read through your build thread and nice job!:clap: That is quite a room transformation. Is all the black we see in the pictures the black fabric that your wife found? I think it looks great! I only have one question, what about the air conditioner???:sweat:

So how does your system sound now with all of the room treatment in place?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

bpape said:


> Schweeeet!


Hey Bpape,

Don't think I am finished with you! While you may see some "cheep" open cell foam in my setup, I am still keen on having them replaced with some GIK pannels and much more in the future. :T We had a friendly agreement...remember? :bigsmile:

It is just that I can't do everything at a time :spend: Also, must give the wife some time to enjoy the new setup and above all forget about the spent money:hide:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

thxgoon said:


> I just read through your build thread and nice job!:clap: That is quite a room transformation. Is all the black we see in the pictures the black fabric that your wife found? I think it looks great! I only have one question, what about the air conditioner???:sweat:
> 
> So how does your system sound now with all of the room treatment in place?


Hey there! Thank you!

Yes, what you see is the second attempt of my wife :bigsmile: It is a very nice fab and quite cheep. It is also quite elastic and easy to install. It won't affect HF FR as well according to my ears and measurements.

A/C remote control works fine when lights are off. Cooling or more precisely venting efficiency through the fabric has of course been reduce but still acceptable. At least for now... I will report back for summer.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

When you're ready, give me a shout. I'll work with you to do the best we can given the restrictions and budget. A little at a time

Bryan


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I received the Projector yesterday!! :jump:

arty:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent Ahmed!! :T

mech


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

We expect to see some pics very soon Ahmed..:bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I promiss you that as far as Sonnie doesn't have any objection.:bigsmile:

I am just extremely busy this week, working from 8 AM till 10 PM. Hopefully that shouldn't last forever... I have just about a ton or two :bigsmile: things I would like to say about the performance of this Heavy weight fighter, just wanna have the time to edit my review.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

My review is posted HERE


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

Awesome work, Ahmed! Looks incredible. I am in love with the solid black look...just looks like a huge TV screen!


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey jim,

Thanks a lot! I have made an upgrade as far as room walls and ceiling colors are concerned:
I have painted my room very dark grey to become now a very bat cave. I had some complain with black level and brightness that seems to be a bit high. Indeed I was correct about darkening the white ceiling and yellow walls first before adding a ND2 filter or changing to a "darker" screen.

The result: Night and day. I would not be exagerating if I told you I can't find a difference with my eyes between the blacks of my CRT and the TW-2000, whereas the TW-2000 appears to my eyes to have more dynamic range and CR than my CRT .

The very dark bat cave sucks about the extra brightness that bothered me, and light is not reflected anymore on the screen which leaves the opportunity to the screen to "produce" (it doesn't) the deepest blacks.

I will make an analogy with sound frequency response: Bass standing waves tend to sound boomy and muddy. Now dark walls are like standing waves have been removed by adequate room treatment/equalizing. There is much more quality to bass which seems about right without boominess or single note.

Forgot to mention brightness is about correct now, but still plenty, which leaves room to a lower gain screen and blacks bars would then be lost with the screen borders 

I am tempted to say in the TW-2000 review: if you have a bat cave "decrease my screen recommendation above by 5" for each size category". 

I have used an antibacterial paint as indeed no sun enters the HT, twice as expensive but I thought it would be a good thing.

I will soon post some photos, and if someone needs to know what type and color I have used, drop me a PM.


----------



## kjlewie (May 24, 2008)

Nice build thread with good commentary and photos. I think the AT screen wall looks great. Do you have any pictures of the room after painting it dark grey?

Thanks,

kjl


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Kj.

Yes of course. I will post them very soon


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's photo showing old colors vs new one and a couple screemshots of Hulk on SD DVD to blow you away :yay:


----------



## kjlewie (May 24, 2008)

Nice pics:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Yikes!!!! That's what I call a close up..:scared: :bigsmile:
How close to the screen were you?..Even that close it still shows some nice detail..:T

I'm very interested to see the finished room also Ahmed..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey Prof!

I was pretty close for these shots :bigsmile:......I believe 5 or 6 feet. That's the magics of 1080p!!

I'll take some pics of my room and post them soon


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I just found your thread Blaser. You've made some BIG improvements to your HT room. It looks much better and the shots of the 1080P stuff are great. :clap: That's the first time 
I've seen a pic of your subs too.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Josh 

Thank you...My HT was built slowly over the years. For more details about the subs, you can check the members subwoofers database Mike has prepared.

BTW I have not posted any BD pics up to now. I will soon. 

Thank you for those kind words!


----------

